# Headphone Set-up



## Lifeonfull (Nov 19, 2014)

I looked at the snd_hda(4) man page and got a bit of help. After I looked at dmesg(8) and checked my nids I set up my headphones and now the system knows the specific type of headphones that I have. I still can't hear the volume, though, and my mixer volume is 100 percent. What do I do? Here's the result of dmesg(8):


```
hdac0: <ATI RV910 HDA Controller> mem 0xfea40000-0xfea43fff irq 19 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Generic (0x780d1022) HDA Controller> mem 0xfeb00000-0xfeb03fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Realtek ALC887 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <Realtek ALC887 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> at nid 20,22,21,23 and 24,26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm3: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Digital)> at nid 30 on hdaa1
pcm4: <Realtek ALC887 (Onboard Digital)> at nid 17 on hdaa1
```
Also, what exactly is cad0 and nid?


----------

